

How to: Marshalling/Unmarshalling Java Objects into XML File using Spring OXM - xtrycatchx
http://www.adobocode.com/spring/marshallingunmarshalling-java-objects-into-xml-file-using-spring-oxm

======
xtrycatchx
any word from XML people?

